# Copper Leafing - UPDATED Pic 5/27



## studioalamode (May 10, 2009)

I just made the prettiest pear novelty soaps.  I used a ginger-spice recipe (1T ginger, 1/2 t. nutmeg to 1/2 cup melted base -- I used white this time for an opaque look -- it is one of my favorites)... anyway, when I unmolded them, I used copper leafing on the leaves and on some of the curves of the pears themselves.  They turned out really pretty.  While I like the finished product, I had a bit of trouble with the leaving - it kept sticking to my fingers.  I have never used leafing before.  If anyone has a trick to "manage" it, I could sure use some tips.

Thanks!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 10, 2009)

No idea   But can we see  please hehe


----------



## studioalamode (May 10, 2009)

I will try to take some pics... gotta locate the camera.  It may be tomorrow - hubby is buggin' me to go for a walk.  In fact he's standing over me.


----------



## studioalamode (May 11, 2009)

OK. here's a picture, but I can't get the lighting right to not have the copper look like it is out of place - it looks very stark and rigid in these pics, but in actuality, it is smooth and blends well with the curves of the pears.  

I'm used to photographing jewelry -- I don't have my soap photo skills down yet....  the copper just photographs real shiny compared to the dull soap.


----------



## studioalamode (May 11, 2009)

well, it didn't upload.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I will have to figure it out tomorrow.  At least I got the photos TAKEN!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 11, 2009)

Cool can't wait  :wink:


----------



## studioalamode (May 12, 2009)

Here is the photo of the copper leaf pears.  This picture still shows a stark contrast between soap and leafing, and the real effect is much more subtle. 

http://yfrog.com/2h1001328aj


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 12, 2009)

If you use leaf (gold, silver, copper, etc.) you can wear clean white cotton gloves, or apply a bit of talc or cornstarch to your hands before hadling the leaf.

While I really like the look of those soaps, what are the liabilities with using leaf on them?  Or is it a special leaf for soaps??  Just wondering as I haven't seen anyone do that before..


----------



## studioalamode (May 12, 2009)

I haven't got the quote thing down yet, so this is in reponse to the question about liability.  I don't know.  I saw this in a book.  Thanks for the tip on using powder -- great idea I will try it!  I have some angels I want to do the same thing with on their wings.

If I can't get a definitive answer, I will likely label these for "decorative use only" or something like that.  However, since there is no caution on the package for special handling, my guess is I will find that there is no risk.  VERY good thought and I'm glad you brought it up, Angbaby.

[/quote]


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 13, 2009)

Oh wow :shock:  that's pretty


----------



## pepperi27 (May 13, 2009)

that looks like a terrific bosc pear soap!


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

Thanks - they look so pretty on the plate, I just might keep them!  I wish the pics had turned out better, tho.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 13, 2009)

Found this on a MSDS for gold leaf:


> SECTION VI – HEALTH HAZARD INFORMATION
> Target organs: Respiratory system, nasal septum, skin, eyes, gastrointestinal, kidneys, liver, cardiovascular system.
> Primary entry routes: Inalation, ingestion, skin or eye contact.
> Health effects:
> ...



I also found that most metallic leaf products are skin irritants, so maybe would be best to label them for decorative use only???


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Angbaby - I agree after that huge warning (reminds me of those drug ads on T.V.... "may cause limbs to drop off"...) that they should definitely be labelled for decorative use only.  

Appreciate your doing the research.  Do you have a direct link to MSDS information that you could provide us for future reference?


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 13, 2009)

http://www.glandmp.com/pdf/msds/31_Meta ... h_Gold.pdf

Keep in mind that this may not be the company who manufactured the leaf that you used & the one that you used may be made with different compounds.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I like your leafing technique a lot , well done. I use gloves to handle to leaf and a small paint brush to rub the leaf on the item . I have to say I haven't tried it on soap just wood and plaster. Very cool idea ..

Kitn


----------



## studioalamode (May 21, 2009)

Update on the outcome:   It is getting VERY interesting!  The copper leafing is getting a very pretty patina on it.  At first it started to look ugly, but the more time that goes buy, it is getting that very blue-green patina on it.  They are starting to look antique pears.  I will post some pictures in a few days - I will let the patina continue its work.  I'm hoping for something very cool in the end... but who knows - they may become an entry in the next ugly contest!

Here's an updated pic... 5/27:







This picture is a little dark - the soaps do still have a coppery glow, but there is a lot of patina.  I actually really like them.  Unfortunately, however, since it is so humid, they started to sweat today... I haven't wrapped them yet because I was trying to let the air make the patina.  Next time, I will try to find a happy medium?  Does anyone know how to fix the sweating once it starts, or is it  even possible?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

That is to cool , I would love to hear or see what the final result is.

Kitn


----------



## krissy (May 29, 2009)

could you use a thick mica styled paint instead of the leafing stuff. although they put real gold leaf in liquor and we drink it, so maybe in a soap since it is going right off the body and down the drain, it wont bother the skin.


----------

